# Compatible pellets for Z Grill



## Emiliano (May 2, 2018)

Hi all. Newbie here.

I received a Z Grill pellet smoker. Z Grill does make their own pellets but they're pricey. There are cheaper options elsewhere. Anyone know if all pellets are interchangeable and if not, which brands work with Z grill?

Thanks!


----------



## Geebs (May 2, 2018)

Welcome! Grilling pellets are all interchangable. There are 100s of threads on this site covering this topic. Its really going to boil down to what you prefer. I would say a majortiy here buy Lumberjack if they are available in your area, they tell you exactly what is in their pellets, some other brands will say 100% but will actually be a blend. Personally I use Camp Chef Pellets, 20# for $12, for flavor as they burn extremely efficient and leave behind little ash. If I am not worried about flavor and more just the heat I use the Pit Boss Comp Blend as I can get a 40# bag for $26.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 2, 2018)

As said there are a zillion makers of pellets and many are 100% stated wood flavor and some have a filler woods of oak or alder(which are not bad woods) but are still 100% hardwood. 

I have had my camp chef pellet cooker for 2.5 years and have ran nothing but pit boss pellets because they are always available  and at a good price at my local walmart. 

the competition blend is now made with maple/hickory/apple the old blend was the same but with cherry instead of apple. I have had great luck with the pit boss hickory.

i would say try what you have local and you find priced right and  you like then venture out now and then to try other stuff


----------



## Emiliano (May 2, 2018)

Thank you-

I was looking at this:
Any opinions?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 2, 2018)

im sure they are good but they are expensive to what you can get at your local walmart. Pit boss hickory is around 9.00 for 20lbs and less that 20.00 for two bags equaling the 40lbs here. And you dont have to wait for them to be shipped and there might be other local options. A lot of people love lumberjack and they get them for less than 10.00 at their local rural King which we dont have here in nowhere Vermont 

thats why i say try whats local and see what you think then compare to more expensive "supposedly better" pellets and see if are worth the cost. Where are you located ??


----------



## Geebs (May 2, 2018)

Check you local Lowes or Menards if you have one for the Pit Boss Pellets, Lowes has 40# for $16 and Menards for $20


----------



## Emiliano (May 2, 2018)

Thanks all. I'm in Philly, PA and it's slim-pickings around here. But there is some at big box hardware stores.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 2, 2018)

I used to use only the comp blend in 40Lb bag and still use them for some cold smoking or when im low or out of the Hickory. I used B&B hickory and that was good but the pit boss hickory is so much better


----------



## bregent (May 2, 2018)

Emiliano said:


> Thanks all. I'm in Philly, PA and it's slim-pickings around here. But there is some at big box hardware stores.



A few group buys of Lumberjack currently in PA from BBQPelletsOnline:

*PA-Bath-$185 Picked Up-$14.19/40# bag ($7.39/20# bag)
*PA-Williamsport-$183 Picked Up-$14.05/40# bag ($7.32/20# bag)


----------



## Emiliano (May 3, 2018)

Perfect! Thank you.


----------

